# 7" BDR? Need your opinion guys?



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Just purchased this fish, would like to know your thoughts, definatly a rhom i think. its a tad over 7 inches, and its shimmers blue in the light. It was sold to me as a GDR, but he still wasnt sure?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

very nice!!!!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

it a rhom. you can call it a bdr gdr purple rhom. but it's still a rhom. if you want it to look different{color} change it's diet and substrate.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Holy shizzle. And you have standard flourescent lights on the tank?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Thats one nice diamond rhom. Very blue/purple too!


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Slytooth13 said:


> Holy shizzle. And you have standard flourescent lights on the tank?


Ya just have power glow flourecents in there... pretty standard.


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

beautiful beast!!!


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Sadly this fish has passed on....


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

italianstylzzz said:


> Sadly this fish has passed on....


sorry to hear that, he was quite unique looking


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that any idea why? It was a beauty.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

italianstylzzz said:


> Just purchased this fish, would like to know your thoughts, definatly a rhom i think. its a tad over 7 inches, and its shimmers blue in the light. It was sold to me as a GDR, but he still wasnt sure?
> 
> View attachment 173408


Well, definitly is NOT a GDR if it's shimmer is blue. probably BDR....
But why did it croke????


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wow what a nice looking ffish defininetly not a gold rhom man


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, definitly is NOT a GDR if it's shimmer is blue. probably BDR....
But why did it croke????
[/quote]

Did a substrate change on my ehiem canister filter, changed to much, and also the fact i just added a bunch of convicts for feed... and poof ammonia skyrocketed in no time. 
Which now means im looking for another rhom, was also told original owner bought from oliver.
And the humeral spot, leads me to beleive it was a xingu diamond rhom. Also when pulled out of the water, its scales shimmerd ALL PURPLE, from pictures ive seen from people with there xingu rhoms, out of the water. IT WAS IDENTICAL 
Sadly the fish looked even better dead...lol but hey live and learn.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Damn you suck!!!! J/K... well you no better now....
sorry though....


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

BUBB$ said:


> Damn you suck!!!! J/K... well you no better now....
> sorry though....


ya i know, im still kickin myself for the f*&% up......


----------

